# Droopy Wings



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi All

I have several pigeons that come to my balcony for food every day. One of them I call lazy because his wings almost drag on the ground. Is there something wrong with him, or is that just his preference? He is a rather large pigeon and doesn't seem to have any problem flying or holding his own with the other cocks.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, that could be an indication that he is not feeling well.


----------

